# Mac Studio Fix Fluid NW15 And Oxidation



## aroseisarose (May 12, 2009)

When I got my first ever Mac makeover the make up artist used studio fix fluid on me. The colour nw15. I am pretty sure in thinking he applied moisturelush cream (i think) and then prep + prime face (i think). He then applied my foundation etc etc. Colour match and coverage was very good. Possibly a tad orange but I liked it. So I buy the foundation. When I get home and try to apply it myself I look like someone has spray painted me orange. Not what I was going for. Apparently my foundation is oxidizing on my face. Also NW15 from what I have heard seems to oxidize on alot of people. Anyone agree? If I use a different foundation from Mac such as their studio fix powder instead of fluid, will the same thing happen? 
Now the reason why I do not use the prep + prime face primer as a barrier to try and stop the oxidizing of the foundation is because my skin is very oily and if I wore the prep + prime underneath my makeup it wouldn't last for very long at all (I got my makeover done at the end of a shopping trip and took it off after a few hours. Well, actually I slept in it because I loved the way it looked. Sad and against every rule I know!). I use Smashbox Photo Finish Light and it doesn't break me out etc so I like it. Any other way of stopping the oxidation?

I know that was long...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't like the way girls look when they are orange. It's unnatural. Looks like their mother fucked a wotsit. (brand of crisps to us brits or chips to others)


----------



## erinmosh (May 13, 2009)

honestly, studio fix fluid is just an orangey foundation. there's really no way around it, i have tried every color both nw and nc (well 15s and 20s, mixing, etc etc) and nothing works. i finally switched to non-mac foundation, loved it, then fell in love with MAC's studio sculpt. studio fix fluid has great coverage but from what i have noticed, most people who wear it do look orange, and there's no way to stop it.


----------



## aroseisarose (May 13, 2009)

so i take it that studio sculpt isnt even a bit orangey? would it work on oily skin?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2009)

The Studio Fix Fluid is notorious for oxidizing.  It goes orange on a lot of people.  

I would recommend trying:  

MAC Matte as a base/primer: M·A·C Cosmetics | Matte

MAC Studio Sculpt: M·A·C Cosmetics | Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation

Either MAC Blot or MAC Prep + Prime Finishing Powder: M·A·C Cosmetics | Blot Powder/Pressed or M·A·C Cosmetics | Prep + Prime Transparent Finishing Powder

Your MAC MA could make samples of the Studio Sculpt and Matte for you.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2009)

Agree.. I have almost (almost cause I still have some left)  given up on SF or SC -- it takes too much trouble to make them work!


----------



## Ambonee (May 14, 2009)

Aw sad day! I wear NW15 SFF and I LOVE it. No problems with orange over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do use a moisturizer (funny he used moisturelush if you're oily though...I would have grabbed the oil control...) and Prep and Prime skin. My skin is usually normal but after I hit 25 my skin went coo-coo on me and now it's oily after February (or whenever it starts to get hot here in Cali) and dry come Fall. 

However, Prep and Prime skin is the only thing that will keep my make-up from melting off under the hot lights at work, I tried photo finish but the prep and prime just works better for me. I hope you find a combination that works out for you!!


----------



## esmeralda89 (May 14, 2009)

So does anybody know if sff with Msf makes it worse, I went down a shade and it didint work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes i look like i applied orange blush on all of my face


----------

